# Hannah's Reef



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Went yesterday morning to Hannah's reef. We caught six nice trout and was well on our way of cathcing more when these idiots drove right through our spot and anchored behind us. Dan with his first big trout. It went over 25" and just shy of 6lbs.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

That's a NICE one, Congrats&#8230; I guess you can find IDOITS just about anywhere you look. Now I remember why I don't fish on weekends of Holidays..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Should have taken a picture of them and posted it with your comment, makes for good reading:rotfl: . Good trout. rs


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wasn't thinking about taking pictures then, LOL.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats tough ! although hannahs is a well known place,you get a lot of newbees in there also because they can't find thier own fish.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice one, thanks for the report!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice trout


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice trout!


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dang, big as Hannahs is..one would think??!! Had the same thing surf fishing Friday at the Pocket...two young gentlemen drove up within 30 yds of my truck(miles of beach) and proceeded to walk right to where I was pulling in a fish...tell you the truth don't think they ever saw me catch the fish... just head down wading through the water, but right through my spot!! JT


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i have that happen everytime i fish the surf at slp. If i can hit you with the tip of my rod then you are WAY TOO CLOSE. There is a jerk in a chevy tahoe and an indiana jones hat that fishes 15 yards from me every time and we are the only two perople there. ****** me off


----------



## hector200 (Jul 7, 2004)

Great trout.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Sometimes they like to feel warm and cuddly too be close for it is their nature.


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

Good catch! I wish all 2Coolers would take pictures of "idiots" in their boats (be sure to get the TX numbers) and post that on this site.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I had the same thing happen at Hannah's with my wife and dad on board with me. We were tearing up some trout at ladies pass, and this guy with his wife drifts to within about 3' of our popping corks. I asked him as nice as possible if he would like to tie off to my line. The real sad part was that we were the only two boats on the entire reef.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

explorer21, you croaker soker, you should have chunked one of those 5/0 kahl hooks @ that fockers head. Nice Catch


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

surfgrinder said:


> i have that happen everytime i fish the surf at slp. If i can hit you with the tip of my rod then you are WAY TOO CLOSE. There is a jerk in a chevy tahoe and an indiana jones hat that fishes 15 yards from me every time and we are the only two perople there. ****** me off


You might want to lay off the aftershave before you fish and before you start hearing banjos ... ha ha ha ha ... !!!

Sheeple ... they know no better ... rediculous ...


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice fish!

You'll run into an idiot from time to time....it's just part of life. I was hacked off when it happened, but roll my eyes and laugh about these guys now. My Dad and I were fishing in the general area where Cold Pass meets Christmas Bay awhile back and were anchored about 30' from the north shoreline. Two guys were trolling the shoreline to the east and eventually trolled between us and the bank! I could have spit on them! I sarcastically said, "want us to move for you?". Unfortunately the sarcasm went right over their head as they replied, "nah, we got it..thanks anyway. How ya'll been doing this morning?"  Great, just great.


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

heck, I had a boat pull in on me whlie fishin in the surf at 8 mile rd so close I asked him ,"why not just tie on to my bait bucket?"..


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

selder said:


> heck, I had a boat pull in on me whlie fishin in the surf at 8 mile rd so close I asked him ,"why not just tie on to my bait bucket?"..


LOL. Should have offered to switch places with him.:spineyes:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I think Hannahs is the Potlicker capital of the world! 

Nice Trout but it looks like it went through the washing machine!

Biggie


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwater said:


> I think Hannahs is the Potlicker capital of the world!
> 
> Nice Trout but it looks like it went through the washing machine!
> 
> Biggie


Camara phone, left the digital on the counter that morning.


----------

